# Faegoria Getting Rebooted For 2015



## Terrormaster

Greetings haunters. Today I'm announcing that the story of Faegoria has come to a close. Good bye crypts, tombs, ancient graveyards, corn stalks, ghouls, hags, corpses, scarecrows and denizens of Faegoria. So long campy blue, red, purple, and orange lighting. It is time to move on...

Am I closing the haunt? No way! It's just getting a reboot. I've grown tired of the traditional setups. The pumpkins, the scarecrows, the cornstalks, the corpse and zombie infested graveyards, the creepshow style lighting. There's nothing wrong with these things. I've just grown tired of the general trending that Halloween decor has gone. I been feeling like i've been stagnating as a haunter and an artist. I want to do something different and find my own voice. So I'm rebooting.

In terms of atmosphere think Hallowed Haunting Grounds. Or my new personal favorite The House of Restless Spirits. The direction I'm going for is that quiet spooky almost melancholy atmosphere. I'm still thinking a small graveyard to the side of the house - but simple. If there's any sort of presence in the graveyard it will be ethereal. Soft natural warm fire lighting (or a close facimile using LED lighting) as opposed to comic book blues, greens, reds and oranges. Quiet atmospheric ambient soundtracks. The plan is to stay focused on this and back away from changing themes yearly.

If anyone out there knows of or themselves run this sort of haunt already please feel free to share links and pictures in this thread. I would love for additional inspiration outside of the two haunts mentioned above.

Looking forward to hearing any and all input, feedback, and suggestions.

Thanks,
-TM


----------



## Terrormaster

For reference, here's some selected pictures from Hallowed Haunting Grounds (http://www.hauntinggrounds.org):


----------



## Terrormaster

And also from The House of Restless spirits (http://www.houseofrestlessspirits.com):


----------



## Terrormaster

The more I read about House of Restless Spirits the more I love the direction they went. Sadly they did not open this year and will be closed indefinitely due to issues with a neighbor. 

It's hard to find out a lot of detail about what was at their haunt but I'm piecing it together and loving what I've found. Generally speaking the whole setup is very low-key and subdued by design. There's no jarring music, no jump or startle scares. Very atmospheric and almost museum like. There's a graveyard in the back. Lots of spooky animations and effects in the windows and around the yard. No mazes or walls or rooms. You basically circumnavigate the house going scene to scene as the ghostly tale unfolds. 

Best quote: This is not just another cheap & cheesy scare-a-moment-scream-a-thon type haunt; but a beautifully subtle and spooky work of ghostly art.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you should go for it, TM. I love seeing atmospheric haunts.


----------



## highbury

I agree, TM. The reference photos are just incredible and I can't wait to see what you come up with for 2015. Your build season begins now!!


----------



## Grimm Pickins

Terrormaster, you and I are definitely aligned in our haunting pursuits... 

My wife and I are definitely leaning on the museum atmosphere in our build for next year, creating a Creepatorium that houses ancestral spirits and remnants of a haunted past. More melancholy, an omnipresent feeling of dread and loss, rather than oozing blood and noisy scares. We still hope to incorporate live actors, and a few clever startles, but really want to hit folks with a different emotion, whilst still making them realize that they are alive in a forest of the dead. 

I look forward to seeing where you go from here


----------



## jdubbya

I'll be following along. We're one of "those" haunts that is somewhat noisy, with scares, zombies, ghouls etc, but we strive to keep the cemetery section more "peaceful" and quiet, with subdued lighting, lots of shadows and heavy on atmospheric elements. hopefully we'll expand on this pursuit in the coming years. Hallowed Haunting Grounds has always been one of my favorites too!


----------



## Terrormaster

Ok, trying to analyze the specific challenges of my house in terms of the haunt setup. Especially in comparison to haunts like Hallowed Haunting Grounds and House of Restless Spirits.

HHG was more of a front yard walkthrough. I don't know its history beyond what is on the site and how they operated in terms of ToTs. From what I gather it was strictly a haunt and not a ToT stop for candy. The front door was not approachable by patrons. You came, you saw, you left.

HRS looks to have been mostly the same except it was a walk-around - you encircled the house. Generally the same idea - you came, you saw, you left. I don't see any means for ToTs to pick up candy.

Maybe someone here that's been to either or can correct me.

My haunt, like most haunters here, has always been both. You came, you saw, you got treats, you left. ToTs have always been my primary target audience so treats are a must. I've always had the most fun being out in the yard handing out treats personally. So I always try to take that into account when working on the yard design.

With the exception of this year, ToT's would get their treats inside the garage which I had decorated. This year we didn't do the garage at all. The setup has always been in the front side of the house.

2010 the yard to the right HAD a huge oak tree and was lined with trees along the right dividing the house from the side road. I had the graveyard setup in that area. The front yard was a witch hollow. And the garage was a dungeon lab with a cauldron creep. ToTs went to the garage for treats and the yard was for viewing.


















2011 was a bust due to the freak snow storm.

2012 saw the graveyard moved to the front as the landlord removed all the trees on the right after the storm. We had a witch hollow between the front door and the graveyard with cornstalks lining the walkway. The garage was SUPPOSED to had gotten setup like a temple.


















(cont.)


----------



## Terrormaster

Sandy reared her ugly head and we pulled everything down. Last minute we decided to run small and setup the cornstalks and witch hollow in the garage. ToTs came to the garage for treats.










2013 Front yard was primarily a graveyard and the garage was a crypt entrance with UV lighting. ToTs came into the garage and approached me and Slenderman to get their treats.


























(cont.)


----------



## Terrormaster

2014 Setup harkened back to the 2012 layout. Graveyard in the frontyard this time with the cemetary gates open and a pumpkin lighted path leading up through the lawn to the front porch. The porch and walkway area was enclosed in cornstalks and ghouls reminiscent of Pumpkinrot's Corn Witch setup from 2009. I decided to stay inside this year to partake in the yearly family gathering for a change. The plan was for the ToTs to come up the lighted walkway and exit through the cornstalk lined walkway leading to the driveway area. I can't confirm it since I wasn't outside, but I believe everyone properly entered but exited out the same way they came in.


























Based on this I'm positive I'll need to be outside to regulate ToT traffic. So lets move on to the basic layout of my yard.










The red lines represent property boundaries. We're on a corner so the street is to the right and below. The grey/blue lines at the top mark off an area where a shallow brook USED to run but still occasionally fills with water with heavy rains. During lighter rains it just leaves the area very muddy. Maybe with a stretch of dry days it'd be fine. But if the last 4 years are anything to go by, why risk it. So that area is pretty much off limits. I included it for completeness.

Now I COULD utilize the deck in some way. I mean, there is a ramp on the left. But the steps on the right pose a potential ToT trip hazard - especially in low light conditions. The little circles to the right of the deck are stone slabs. They get incredibly slippery when damp or wet - so again, another hazard it we get any sort of rain. So why not go around? See my note above about the old shallow brook. Maybe with a stretch of dry days it'd be fine. But if the last 4 years are anything to go by, why risk it. So yeah - using the backside to traverse from the left side to the right is not really a good idea.

I'm leaning towards using the left side as the 2015+ graveyard area. And also considering creating a wooden fence to go around at least one or two edges. As noted in the beginning, I used the right side for the graveyard in 2010. But since the landlord removed all the trees on that side it's kinda plain looking and wide open. I like simple - less is more - letting nature fill in the gaps. The left side has trees still and is pretty dark.

Still not sure what to do with the garage or how to direct traffic in a manner that's conducive to viewing the graveyard yet stopping at the garage last to pick up treats. ToTs have a tendency to grab treats and get the hell out to hit the next house. They don't linger to look at all the neat details like the adults do. So whatever I do in the front will be heavily dictated by how I decide to route and enforce ToT traffic.

So that's my current challenge...


----------



## Grimm Pickins

You seem to have a good front/side yard in general for haunting. Your right side seems to be wide open from your map, where the left seems smaller - yes? Are you looking to do a walk-through in 2015, or just a lit/haunted walkway to the candy with a graveyard abutting? 

I would be all over the street facing on the right, and try my best to avoid the slippery slope of stone. I have yet to utilize my full yard, as most of the 1/2 acre lies behind my house and barn - but it is in the 'long term plan'. We are converting our driveway into the garage into a full walkthrough (about 30-40 long by 12-16 feet wide). We deal with the candy, and scared ToTs, by assigning someone (usually rotating) the candy bowl towards the front. Our graveyard is in our small front yard, to the right facing our house (the left is a narrow band) and since it is a 'family plot', it probably won't expand - that is more for the active nasties 

This is the first year I've explored mapping my property, and I've gotta say that is really opened my eyes towards my space. Should have done it sooner 

Grimm


----------



## Terrormaster

@Grimm Pickins: Yeah, when we first moved in I absolutely LOVED the yard and the sheer amount of potential haunt space. But we mostly do a display / walk-about with no plans to ever go full scale walk-through. I'm seriously missing my smaller front-yard space. I'm a huge proponent of less is more. I don't think I've EVER put ALL of my props out. I don't like to put things out sheerly for the sake of "I have props, I have room, they must go out". They have to fit the theme and not feel forced. I've intentionally left props out because they just didn't fit with the theme.

Filling that space on the right would just be an effort to do that. Since the landlord removed all the trees on that side its just a big open space. It bugs me. Putting a graveyard just feels wrong. Too plain. 

So post 2011 we've always concentrated on the front. But I'm angling for something a little more believable. Even old haunted houses don't have graveyards right smack in the front. And historically families that buried there dead on their property (for good or bad intentions) would do so in the back. Graveyards near homes are to one side or the other. However, even House of Restless Spirits has a single breathing grave in the front. So anything is possible.

Also, we live in a circle. The street on the right is the entrance street so we rarely get incoming ToTs from that direction. And when we do its in van loads that pull up around to the front of the house.

There are trees on the left and the area is fairly dark and away from street lights. So other than the front, the left is more suitable for a dark spooky graveyard. 

Typically treats are handed out in the garage at our place. Prior to 2014 ToTs walked up the driveway so they would pass the graveyard on the way. I could still get that effect if I kept the graveyard closer to the front left along the side of the driveway.

So yeah, first challenge is how to direct the ToTs with the final stop at and/or in the garage. Then what to build and put in the remaining spots should fall into place.

-TM


----------



## Grimm Pickins

Ah, now I see why you are veering to the left. I also never put out everything, though I am years behind you in haunting. I like large props, and so does my wife - so I immediately zoomed into the right - I could see a Mausoleum and statuary... and pumpkin sentinels... and... (did I mention I also get carried away)

My backyard is going to be my undoing in the end... I want to build a village... The Hollywood Haunters got into my brain. That is years off though... I have a walk-through/barn haunt to do first... Thanksgiving break can't come quick enough!

Grimm


----------



## Terrormaster

Just a quick progress update...










Pretty happy with the conceptual layout for 2015. There's a small Ravensbrook family plot to the left; the garage is a quiet little haunted Victorian obscurity shoppe; and the house to the right is haunted.

There's a good handful of new projects for 2015 in this setup which includes a toe pincher coffin, a haunted rocker, a new cover for the tomb which will be animated, a new larger tomb which will double as a fog dispenser, a breathing grave, and my own take on the ghosteps. The treats will be handed out at the shoppe checkout counter.

Over the winter months I will plan out and finalize each design and then try to get started building in the spring and summer.

I'm open to comments, suggestions, questions, and constructive feedback.

-TM


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks as if you've come up with a good blend of the traditional (for your wife and daughter) and new (for you). I'll be interested in seeing what you do with the Victorian obscurity shoppe. That sounds ripe for interesting possibilities.


----------



## Grimm Pickins

I dig it, nice left/right balance without having to go beyond the front of the house. The Victorian curiosity shoppe is a nice central focal point - great place to hang things in cages, piled amidst boxes and books... as well as candy :jol:

Now if I could stop arguing with myself about layout, I might actually get this far! (at least I have projects working)

Dave


----------



## Terrormaster

Another thing to note (and it may not be immediately obvious from the above plan) is that this version of the haunt will not have ANY characters, creatures, or ghouls of any kind. I'm still contemplating the scarecrow even. I don't like shock or startle scares. The general idea is "less is more". I want to creep ToTs out based on what they don't see. I want to design every aspect of the display with the notion that something MIGHT be there lurking in the shadow, behind that door, moving the lid on that coffin and/or tomb, disturbing the earth of a fresh grave, cause tombstones to move ever so slightly. The notion that something more sinister lies in the dark corners of the shoppe, hidden behind the upstairs window. A lurking fear.

I ain't gonna lie. This is a HUGE challenge. But I'm confident it can be done. And I'm confident that I can pull it off.


----------



## Terrormaster




----------



## RoxyBlue

^I like it!


----------



## Machiavellian

Terror Master, I love the Idea and wish you the best of luck. I agree with the design. Nothing is scarier than the imagination, let it (or help it) run away with itself and you'll be the scariest house on the block.


----------



## Terrormaster

Wanted to provide everyone with a quick update. Bad news / good news. 

Bad news is I wasn't able to sell off my older stuff. While I never built any of it with the intent of selling, I needed additional room and money to do a total reboot. The few offers I had were looking for me to either donate or sell off extremely cheap. Can't knock anyone for that - we're haunters, looking to cut costs on what we do is part of who we are. That being said, this particular reboot will not be happening the way envisioned. 

I wonder how other haunters face these challenges short of overflowing their storage spaces. I know Rot recycles completely tearing apart old props and creates new ones from the pieces. That's great for characters. But when you're dealing with set pieces that make up scenes, that gets down right tricky. I wonder how Devil's Chariot pulls it off when they reboot every three or so years?

Anyways, the good news is that changing up themes and concepts around this time of year is pretty par for the course for me. I have a new vision which I'm ironing out details on. I still want to use less character props aiming for a spooky setting. Right now the thoughts are on building a 3-5 year theme around witchcraft, brujeria, voodoo/hoodoo, and santa muerte while still centering on the Ravensbrook family.

-TM


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear the selling part didn't work out as you might have hoped. Although our theme never really changes (basic graveyard), we do add new things every year, which means getting rid of props that no longer fit or are just ready for a new home. Our solution has always been to just pass them along to another haunter.

I like the sound of your new vision. Should make for a perfect mood setter.


----------



## Grimm Pickins

When I read the first line I was worried that it would be followed by you saying that you're not haunting this year... 

Phew.

If I could have wrapped my head around how to move the stuff up here, I would have offered a decent amount for your props - I really dig your style of building. Heck, I end up having to rent a truck every time I need to get prop building supplies. Should have bought the hearse...

Glad to hear that you are approaching this from another angle to keep it fresh for yourself.


----------



## Terrormaster

In 2010, 2012, and 2013 I had fun with the garage. The 2012 garage setup was a result of and response to Sandy as a "Plan B". I enjoyed doing the confined space so much I did it again in 2013 with some great black light ghouls.

Last year I skipped the garage for a number of reasons. But mainly it was because the garage needed to be tended and I wanted to hang with family instead. Halloween was kinda slow last year in terms of trick-or-treaters. Mostly attributed to a combination of the weather and it being a Friday night (smaller kids come out early and older kids were most likely at parties). I had one neighbor (ironically my landlord's son) who was verbally disappointed we didn't do anything in the garage. But the yard was a pretty big success otherwise.

This year forward I'm considering going back to my roots and concentrating on the yard and front of house only like I used to. The problem is the garage setups require a lot of pre-setup work. I'm one person doing this. And it eats up space in our ever shrinking garage. However I will line up garage plans but solely as a "Plan B" in case of sneaky weather.


----------



## Grimm Pickins

If I didn't have my wife on board, as well as my pumpkin carvers (who are transitioning into acting and building as we branch out) I would be hard pressed to move into bigger territory. One of those loyal minions works with electronics for a local company and is relatively excited to work with the kind of toys we have in mind. 

On storage: We have a barn with a second, largely unused, floor that was built around the same time as the house (mid-19th century) so our storage tends to work itself out - provided we gut junk every year. The clearance of the barn is around 6'6" and we go back and forth about actually incorporating it into the walkthrough this year. It is our workshop for props (which sucks in the winter) and often contains numerous pieces of musician gear... 

Whenever I think I have my poop together for the season, I quickly make life harder on myself... 

I will be following your progress with anticipation of great things, Mr. Terrormaster!

Grimm


----------



## mikkojay

Terrormaster said:


> ...the garage needed to be tended and I wanted to hang with family instead.


Lots of good points in there- I know what it can be like to work yourself into a corner then not have time to enjoy the night cause you are too busy running amok. Last year we hung out in the driveway and had fun using remote controls to trigger various props and scares. It was fun letting some of the kids trigger the remote to scare others- they got a real kick out of it.
I started leaning towards multichannel remotes after buying a remote fireworks launching system for the 4th of July. I used to be the guy running around lighting mortars, now I just sit back with everyone and press buttons 
-Mike


----------



## Terrormaster

Slenderman will be spending some time in wardrobe to become Baron Samedi. Since I built the original Slenderman prop at my daughter's request, I promised her I would display it every year without making any physical alterations - so wardrobe only. Going to do more work on the hat, replace the robes with a duster and change the tie out for a red one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He looks quite dashing already


----------



## Terrormaster

Been spending a lot of time researching this year's theme. Even having grown up originally in the New Orleans area, there's a lot of history I'm still learning in relation to voodoo. I've played around with numerous concepts doodling and sketching out characters and yard plans trying to come up with something cohesive. And what I've realized in that endeavor is that I want to do something entirely different than anyone else has already done. And that there's entirely different types of voodoo. 

There is of course Voodoo - this is the New Orleans, Marie Laveau, Louisiana bayou kinda stuff. It's what most haunters think of when they think Voodoo theme. It has all the traditional tropes and cliches that I want to avoid and get away from.

Then there's Hoodoo which has more ties to the nature and root magic intertwined with the Catholic faith more than voodoo influences. Not really feeling this and still hearkens to Louisiana bayous and swamps.

There's Vodun which is the original African version. Fun stuff to build off of here. But way too easy to get caught up in a Haunted Tiki Island rehash. I absolutely LOVE Devil's Chariot's work and his themes. But they're his not mine. Trying to be original.

There's Vudu which is like voodoo light and practiced in South American regions like the Dominican Republic. This could be fun and an easy way to tap into Santeria and Santa Muerte themes. I may borrow elements here but not 100% thematically.

And then there's Vodou, the classic Haitian stuff. I'm a huge fan of the movie The Serpent and The Rainbow (in fact, I was already planning on using the soundtrack from that film in the display). I don't believe any known haunter has tackled this directly. This feels like a perfect fit.

As seen above I've mentioned that Slenderman is being dressed up as Baron Samedi. I've also got a few sketches of a new prop called Mamma Bones who will be seen lurking in the graveyard. 

I'll update again when I have some yard plans and sketches to share. In the main time I'm open to additional feedback, thoughts, and suggestions.


----------



## Grimm Pickins

The Serpent and the Rainbow is a favorite of mine, and a very flavorful setting. Looking forward to what you have in store. 

Grimm


----------

